# Schwinn head badge



## Pantmaker (Aug 28, 2014)

Can anyone explain or provide a link to the evolution of the Schwinn logo oval badge. I know over the years there have been both subtle and more obvious changes made to the basic badge.  Im just trying to figure out when and what the changes were.

thanks


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 29, 2014)

*Schwinn Head Badges*

http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnC_Badges.aspx


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2014)

Okay, I’ll spill my can of beans. The large oval of the 40’s was made of brass.  Sometime in the 50’s, maybe 1955, the large badge changed from brass to aluminum. New for 1961 was the smaller oval and starburst, although some fall 1960 serial numbered bikes had the small oval badge. It went from roughly 3.75” to 3.25” long. This badge also had the circle R off to the side of the N, 3:00 where as the large badge had the R lower than the N at 5:00. Then in 1966 the small badge was issued with word Chicago wrapping the bottom curve. Then for the 1976 models Schwinn stamped the actual build dates in the head badge next to the letter I. This badge was used  thru most of the 80’s. Hopefully someone can pin point the year the large badge went to aluminum. Getting into the colors is a whole nuther book. Most of the high end bikes had a badge with a white background and  the letters were color matching.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 30, 2014)

*thanks*

Nice recap...thanks.


----------



## atencioee (Mar 23, 2019)

Which Schwinn models and what years used the starburst head badge?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2019)

atencioee said:


> Which Schwinn models and what years used the starburst head badge?




The starburst was used from 1961 thru the 1963 model year on the Jags and Corvettes, the 1961 Fair Lady and the 1963 Traveler. There might be one or two more models but those are all I know of off hand.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jul 28, 2019)

Is there a difference between the head badge screws between the 50s and 60s? Specifically for the 26” phantoms etc.


----------

